# kleines Servlet Problem



## Harkonowitsch (30. Okt 2007)

Hallo 
ich habe ein kleines Servlet geschrieben, um mich mal in diese Materie einzuarbeiten. In diesem wird eine CheckBox namens videoArt generiert, welche nach ausführen der Post Methode mir eigentlich mit request.getParameter("videoArt") halt einen String zurückliefern sollte. Tuts aber leider nicht, führt dann zu einer NullPointerExeption. 
Hab schon ewig rumprobiert ich pack mal einfach die Datei mit dran, vieleicht kann ja mal ein fähiger Geist schnell drüberschauen.
Gruß Jan 


```
import java.io.*;
import javax.servlet.*;
import javax.servlet.http.*;

public class HelloServlet extends HttpServlet
{ 
	public void init(ServletConfig config)throws ServletException{
		super.init(config);
	}
	//public String videoArt = "";
	
	public void doGet(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) throws ServletException, IOException {
		
		PrintWriter pw = response.getWriter();
		pw.println("<html>");
        pw.println("<head>");
        pw.println("<title>Video World</title>");
        pw.println("</head>");
        pw.println("<body>");
        pw.println("<h3>VideoWorld</h3>");
        pw.println("<select name=videoArt>");
        pw.println("<option>Action");
        pw.println("<option>Drama");
        pw.println("<option>Phatasie");
        pw.println("<option>Horror");
        pw.println("<option>Zufall");
        pw.println("</select>");
        pw.println("

");
        pw.print("<form action=\"");
        pw.print("VideoWorld\" ");
        pw.println("method=POST>");
        String videoArt = "";
        try {
        	System.out.println(response.getContentType());
			videoArt = request.getParameter("videoArt");
			System.out.println(request.getParameter("videoArt"));
		} catch (Exception e){
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
        if (videoArt== "Action"){
        	pw.println("Sie wollen einen "+videoArt+"film sehen");
        	pw.println("
");
        	pw.println("Wir empfehlen Ihnen FightClub");
        } else if (videoArt== "Drama"){
        	pw.println("Sie wollen einen "+videoArt+"film sehen");
        	pw.println("
");
        	pw.println("Wir empfehlen Ihnen 23 Gramm");
        } else if(videoArt== "Phantasie"){
        	pw.println("Sie wollen einen "+videoArt+"film sehen");
        	pw.println("
");
        	pw.println("Wir empfehlen Ihnen Wächter der Nacht");
        } else if(videoArt== "Horror"){
        	pw.println("Sie wollen einen "+videoArt+"film sehen");
        	pw.println("
");
        	pw.println("Wir empfehlen Ihnen The Ring");
        }
        pw.println("<input type=submit>");
        pw.println("</form>");
        pw.println("</body>");
		pw.println("</html>");
		pw.close();
	}
	public void doPost(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
    throws IOException, ServletException
    {
		//videoArt = request.getParameter("videoArt");
        doGet(request, response);
    }
  
}
```
 [/code]


----------



## Guest (30. Okt 2007)

1) Du definierst die Auswahlliste ausserhalb der Formulars
2) Beim ersten Aufruf ist es null
3) Strings mit equals vergleichen, nicht mit ==


----------



## Harkonowitsch (4. Nov 2007)

So klappt es danke.


----------

